# The Classic "Homemade Soda-Pop Bong"



## CaptainViper (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello Friends, We Know How Frustrating it can be When You've Spent The Last of Your Cash on An 8th or 1/4 oz. of the "Kind", And Upon Getting Home: Can't Find Your Pipe, All your Papers Got Wet, Your Pet/Spouse Got Excited When they Saw You Comeing W/ "The Kind", And Knocked-Over Your Glass "Baby":shocked: , And Now You Need SOMETHING to Smoke Out Of. I Understand, And I'm Here To Help. You'll Need These Things;  One 2 Litter Soda-Bottle, One Sheet of Foil: 5 in. x 7 in., A Pencil or Pen,A Couple of Sticks of Gum/"Play-Puddy" and a Lighter.             Start By Washing-out the Bottle. After Rinseing, Take-off the Label and Put the Cap back-on. Now, With Your Lighter on Low,Heat a Small Area About 5" from the Bottom of the Bottle, Carefully Watch for a Small Area That Starts To "Wrinkle", Don't Worry, Start Burning A Small Hole, When You Start to See a Hole Opening/ Melting, Take the Blunt-End of your Pen/Pencil and Poke a Bigger-Hole.{ This Also Helps Keep A Good Air-Seal For Your Makeshift Down-Stem}  Now Take Your Foil,{I'm Useing A Piece of Paper,So You Can See Better} And Roll The Pen/Pencil Up In-Side of the Foil, Forming A "Foil Straw", Remove The Pen/Pencil.Put Your "Down-Stem" into the Hole in Your 2-Liter Bottel,Put the Point of your Pen/Pencil About 1" Down In-side of your "Foil Straw",And Crimp-Down to Form a "Neck", Use The Pen/Pencil To Help You Form The "Bowl". Use The Gum/Clay/Puddy to Help "Seal"The Downstem. Tilt your Bong Back And See Where your Water-Levels Going to Be, When You Are Going to be "Hitting" Your New Bong, And Burn/Poke a Smaller Hole for a "Carb", About Half-Way From Water-Level to Mouth-Piece.  There-Ya-Go Bro/Sis, Your Brand New,"Homemade",'Guyiver-ish Bong. Impress Your Frends,Be The "Hero" Of The Party,Maybe Sway that Specal "Someone"In Your Life into Thinking "Higher" Of You. C.V.


----------



## Draston (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure condoning smoking out of foil is frowned upon. That has scientific studies to back it that it causes alzheimer's. Why not go and pick up some new roll papers from a local gas station that is 24/7 ? If you live in an area with no 24/7 stations then I'd make a bong out of something a little more safe.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Ha. I've made those atleast a dozen times.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2007)

yes, smoking out of foil is bad and is linked to alzheimers....but give the man a hand. I've done it...but there are times when you just need something to smoke out of for a hit or two.Thanks Cpt.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 15, 2007)

CaptainViper said:
			
		

> Your Pet/Spouse Got Excited...


I don't have a Pet Spouse. Where can I get one?

Are they easy to take care of? Need a lot of brushing? Shots?

heheehehehe, I'm killin me!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys... Best thing to do if i might add...

When i made these bongs back in highschool i basically carried around three things... 
1) bic pen... they seemed to have the higher melting temp.. you could easily get a good few sessions and no melting of the pen.. 
2) a socket for a stainless socket set... harmless... but when used as a bowl.. works perfect... if your smart..take the pen with you when you score the socket.. cause the right one will fit perfectly on the pen..
3) gum.. for the seal like stated above.... 

Works like a charm.. and if you dont get a socket thats gross and dirty.. id think the side effects are harmless.....


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I don't have a Pet Spouse. Where can I get one?
> 
> Are they easy to take care of? Need a lot of brushing? Shots?
> 
> heheehehehe, I'm killin me!


 
better make sure they got all there shots and are housetrained. They are known to bite you in the butt. :holysheep:


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 15, 2007)

Has anyone heard of using an apple, or potato? Or since your smoking foil already why not make it easy and just use a soda can.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 1, 2007)

i have smoked out of a apple pipe before dunno if its worth all the trouble though.


----------



## bono (Jul 8, 2007)

We just use a slide from one of the bongs. Heat it up the stem with a lighter and work it through the cap of a 2 liter soda bottle. It'll take a few times with heating it up and then trying to push it through but it only takes a few minutes and no mad cow disease!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Apples arent anything to make ahaha. I've heard you don't even have to make a smoke line through it, just a bowl piece and a mouth piece on it and the smoke will go through. Never done it that way though. I"ve taken an apple, take a knife and cut out a bowl pice. Take a clothes hanger and stick it through at an angle to the other side. PUll it out and pack the bowl and smoke. 30 seconds, tastes good and is harmless ahah. But i do admit, i've had to make these before  and i've done a lot of other things. Desperate times will find you something to smoke out of ahahaha. 

and stoney omgggg i'm giong to blame you which i have chronic side pain from laughing to much LOL. you're a trip man.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

gosh i dont like to look back to my
childhood when i didnt have a bowl
i used a tasty not bad for u foily hahah
dang i really didnt like those i dont like
to smoke anything that is considered "ghetto" haha
unless it is constructed nice without things
that would be bad for u.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Things like an apple are nice lol. I like smoking out of apples sometimes. I'll go buy one just to do it and i have a pipe. The other dayi wanted to smoke water bong style so i made one but i used a stem and slider from an actual bong that i had, the bong broke. We were clam baking a car..we get out and watch the smoke billow into the sky, and someone had set the bong inbetween the car and the car door that was left open, they went back..clsoed it and it split right down the middle. Almost like when you're bowling and you get a strike and they have those animated bowling pin things. One wher elike a pin shows up and then all the sudden splits down the middle and falls on it's side ahahahaha.

~Burn one~
Dewayne

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

